# Thumbnails in der Datenbank unter Windows 10



## Drizzledoom (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

 

ich habe das Problem, dass die kleinen Bilder zu den Ausrüstungsgegenständen in der WOW Datenbank nicht mehr geladen werden. Es wird jeweils nur ein kleines x angezeigt. Ich benutze Windows 10 und den Browser Edge. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?!?

 

Gruß


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2016)

immer dieser zam ey ^^


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2016)

Alles wieder da - Sorry.

Wir hatten gestern nach Updates die Server neu gestartet, dabei sind offenbar einige Sachen nicht korrekt "hochgefahren".

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

